# Ok, I've been trying avoid saying it, but here it goes....



## blackrose89 (Feb 2, 2012)

I've been asking some questions here and there without flat out saying why, because I wanted to avoid the whole crazed threads that usually come along with saying you want to be a professional one day. But I just admitted in another thread, so here it goes lol. 


I enrolled into photography school last fall. I'm a bit ahead of the class because a lot of what we're just starting to do I have learned through a lot of people here (Thanks lol  . 

Well anyways I've been trying to think about where I want to start when I am done with school. 

I've been really enjoying doing pet portraits! For most photography jobs the lighting and eqiupment costs so much money, takes time to get said equipment for any type of job. I've been doing a lot of reading and it seems the most recommended lighting for pet portraits is natural light (hence my pet portrait thread a fewdays ago). I am not looking to start charging for my photography or calling myself a professional anytime soon, just thinking of the future. I thought that maybe pet portraits would be a cheaper and a more practical avenue to start with if using natural light. And that would give me a chance to save some money for equipment, build up some clients, get myself out there. It just seems like a more practical way to start. I don't want to just be starting on my first job and have a $20,000 wedding on my shoulders.

But again, I don't plan on calling myself a professional or charging anytime soon. Just trying to weigh out my options and deciding what direction I want to go in so I can specifically practice and focus in that area. I'm taking a business/marketing is part of the photography program.

thankfully my husband makes enough to support me, so I can really take my time with school, learning and not rush it. He makes enough that I don't need a full time income. Some extra cash a month would suffice! 

As I learned in another thread, natural light will not suffice in all conditions (or be a lot harder). 

So am I way off base? Will pet portraits be a more practical avenue? I just don't want to jump the gun. Any general advice about what clients look for in pet portaits, specific items needed for pet portaits, specifics to work on etc would be great.

Here is what I have so far. Again, I know I have a ways to go before I start charging  Pet portaits - a set on Flickr

I know I'm in school, but I'd like to ask people actually living in it.


----------



## GeorgieGirl (Feb 2, 2012)

I have seen incredible pet portraits on this site and others and live.  I'm sorry that yours are not among those that I would, as a pet owner, pay for yet.


----------



## blackrose89 (Feb 2, 2012)

GeorgieGirl, did you read my post? Not being sarasctic, just asking 



blackrose89 said:


> I've been asking some questions here and there without flat out saying why, because I wanted to avoid the whole crazed threads that usually come along with saying you want to be a professional one day. But I just admitted in another thread, so here it goes lol.
> 
> 
> I enrolled into photography school last fall. I'm a bit ahead of the class because a lot of what we're just starting to do I have learned through a lot of people here (Thanks lol  .
> ...




More looking for general advice on what general areas to work on if I go that direction and if that direction is a good way start. Wasn't really wondering if I am ready to start yet.


----------



## LightSpeed (Feb 2, 2012)

GeorgieGirl said:


> I have seen incredible pet portraits on this site and others and live.  I'm sorry that yours are not among those that I would, as a pet owner, pay for yet.



Not a day goes by , does it?
Your reply had nothing to do with the OP's information. If you'd have red the entire post..........oh nevermind.
It was just an obvious chance for you to jump in, and as usual, embarrass yourself.
This clearly demonstrates your demeanor.


----------



## blackrose89 (Feb 2, 2012)

LightSpeed said:


> GeorgieGirl said:
> 
> 
> > I have seen incredible pet portraits on this site and others and live.  I'm sorry that yours are not among those that I would, as a pet owner, pay for yet.
> ...


Lol


----------



## cgipson1 (Feb 2, 2012)

Hey Angel.. ever notice how many of your threads seem to blow up into a SHEEET STorm?   lol!


----------



## blackrose89 (Feb 2, 2012)

I know!!!! And ill admit I can be a smart ass. But this was NOT my fault!!


----------



## GeorgieGirl (Feb 2, 2012)

blackrose89 said:


> GeorgieGirl, did you read my post? Not being sarasctic, just asking
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yes. I read you post. Aside from the personal items that you included and that do not apply to someome as an end user, I replied objectively. There is a link to a member here that you might want to speak with as to end game....this was a two light set up. Simple and achievable...he shows his dogs...I think I have it bookmarked and I will attempt to locate it for you so you can use it as a guide.


----------



## blackrose89 (Feb 2, 2012)

cgipson1 said:


> Hey Angel.. ever notice how many of your threads seem to blow up into a SHEEET STorm?   lol!


But  drama on the first reply. New record


----------



## redessa (Feb 2, 2012)

I don't know squat about pet photography but it seems to be something people want. I was chatting with a lady the other day who asked me if I shoot animals. I told her I have not done any work like that (unless you count chasing my nutty cat around the house with my camera). She said she was having the hardest time finding anyone local who would take pictures of her dogs and went on and on about dog shows and breeders and such and how I should consider that niche. I don't happen to have any interest in it myself, but I think by the time you get finished with school, you can make good business with it.


----------



## katerolla (Feb 2, 2012)

I live in Australia so in Florida might be a pit different, I also wish to break into the pet photography world, but no luck, I have posted flyers at my local vet, pet parlours and pet shops as well as dropping flyers of in my neighbourhood and advertising in local papers on line, no enquiry what so ever.

Here is my facebook pet page, I use two lights and a muslin backdrop most of the photos taken with a 50mm 1.8
Facebook

A few weeks ago a work colleague has asked how much would I charge for a wedding I said as a favour I will charge $500 for a full wedding and print the proofs for them to keep as well as a high res of all the photos on a dvd, hey got back to me few days later thanking me for the package, but they will go with a friend who will do the wedding, dvd and an album for $400. 
(I have spent over $10,000 on my camera, two lenses and flash, 4 years at uni studying photography and another 5 years experience as a lifestyle photographer, HOW CAN I BEAT THAT, it&#8217;s pretty obvious to me that quality is not number one priority when it comes to photography, PRICE IS)


----------



## GeorgieGirl (Feb 2, 2012)

blackrose89 said:


> cgipson1 said:
> 
> 
> > Hey Angel.. ever notice how many of your threads seem to blow up into a SHEEET STorm?   lol!
> ...



A legitmate reposne labeled as drama...spare me. I will not bother with the link for you. Maybe Charlie can find it...or one of the others...Good Luck to you.


----------



## cgipson1 (Feb 2, 2012)

blackrose89 said:


> cgipson1 said:
> 
> 
> > Hey Angel.. ever notice how many of your threads seem to blow up into a SHEEET STorm?   lol!
> ...



well.. she was being honest! I wouldn't pay you take shot of my pets either, yet! (although I can think of ways I would pay you to take pictures of my pets... but they all involve you wearing an extra small french maid costume.. while you chase my cats up and down the stairs!)


----------



## Overread (Feb 2, 2012)

I think you gotta take one step at a time with these things. 

First things first I'd focus on getting yourself a versatile and suitable tool for taking the photos of the pets* - focus on getting yourself a camera to work with. A cheap 50mm lens for starting off and a DSLR camera body. Once you've got that basis I'd then consider lighting - yes lighting. Sure you can take some great shots with just ambient light** but it significantly limits you if you can only work with the ambient. This becomes even more critical if you want to approach things professionally - you can't just roll up to someones home (or them to your studio) and cancel because the outdoors lighting is wrong - if the lights poor you've got to learn to make up for it with your gear. 
On that note you can get cheaper flash units which will lack some of the auto features and many of the fancy custom modes, but will have manual power outputs which you can work with. A few cheap speedlites combined with a basic lighting setup of diffusers (Eg umbrellas and background). 
This basic set of tools will, once you learn, set you in a good standing. At the very least all the skills you learn with the flash about diffusing, controlling, excluding, exposing, directing etc.. the light will carry forward into your ambient lighting control as well. 


I know you don't want to splurge money on things and want to take your time, but I also feel that there's a minimum level of tools and understanding that you need to invest in - make that leap and you can start making a big advance in what you're capable of doing. 



*I am not saying that DSLRs are the only way forward, but they are generally far superior and easier to use over point and shoot type cameras. 

**I'm not falling into natural light or not - its ambient!


----------



## blackrose89 (Feb 2, 2012)

katerolla said:


> I live in Australia so in Florida might be a pit different, I also wish to break into the pet photography world, but no luck, I have posted flyers at my local vet, pet parlours and pet shops as well as dropping flyers of in my neighbourhood and advertising in local papers on line, no enquiry what so ever.
> 
> Here is my facebook pet page, I use two lights and a muslin backdrop most of the photos taken with a 50mm 1.8
> Facebook
> ...



I know. I was looking through some online pet photographers for hire to see the quality of work. And honestly it was sad. I could take better photos (And that's in no way lift MYSELF up  ) right now then this one woman. She didn't have  a single eye in focus, a totally missed blurred face and she was charging like $300 a session.


----------



## blackrose89 (Feb 2, 2012)

Overread said:


> I think you gotta take one step at a time with these things.
> 
> First things first I'd focus on getting yourself a versatile and suitable tool for taking the photos of the pets* - focus on getting yourself a camera to work with. A cheap 50mm lens for starting off and a DSLR camera body. Once you've got that basis I'd then consider lighting - yes lighting. Sure you can take some great shots with just ambient light** but it significantly limits you if you can only work with the ambient. This becomes even more critical if you want to approach things professionally - you can't just roll up to someones home (or them to your studio) and cancel because the outdoors lighting is wrong - if the lights poor you've got to learn to make up for it with your gear.
> On that note you can get cheaper flash units which will lack some of the auto features and many of the fancy custom modes, but will have manual power outputs which you can work with. A few cheap speedlites combined with a basic lighting setup of diffusers (Eg umbrellas and background).
> ...



I am getting a DSLR next week thankfully! So that's a step forward. So in your opinion will this be a good focus and cheaper (cheaper, not saying I don't have to invest at all) to start out with then say full out people portraits or *gulp* weddings?


----------



## Ballistics (Feb 2, 2012)

blackrose89 said:


> GeorgieGirl, did you read my post? Not being sarasctic, just asking



Well if she did, she would have read:



> Well anyways I've been trying to think about where I want to startwhen I am done with school.





> I am not looking to start charging for my photography or calling myself a professional anytime soon, just thinking of the future.





> But again, I don't plan on calling myself a professional or charging anytime soon.





> Again, I know I have a ways to go before I start charging



But somehow saw it relevant to tell a non-charging student that she wouldn't pay for her work. Good ol' GeorgieGirl. 
I came into this thread earlier, so her post, and just hit the [x] on my screen, because I knew...
...someone else would call her out.


----------



## Overread (Feb 2, 2012)

Here's something - find GSGary's stuff and have a look here as well:
Flickr: Megan Lorenz's Photostream

Those two are your benchmark. Forget the rest of the self proclaimed photographers doing pets - set those two as your target to reach. If you want to progress you've got to set a high bar and reach it otherwise you'll just be joining the legions of the average (and the average starting photo biz is dead in the water a year or less later)

GUYS - stop harping on about the drama - read it - think about it - move on. We don't need to keep pressing drama in every other post.


----------



## Bossy (Feb 2, 2012)

You might be able to make decent money if you have an "in" with breeders, they'll generally have a decent amount of $ to pay for shots. Outside that though, I don't see it as something many people would pay enough and often enough that you could make any sort of living, but you could probably bring in some extra change in for sure. 

I also don't think you should plan on limiting your future possible career based on only using 1 resource, IE natural lighting. Artificial (??) light can be intimidating, but I'm sure they'll cover that in school. I'm *sure* you've seen these, but they use studio lighting  Shake - Images | Carli Davidson Photography


----------



## blackrose89 (Feb 2, 2012)

cgipson1 said:


> blackrose89 said:
> 
> 
> > cgipson1 said:
> ...



Well, when I do practice pet portraits with my cats, what do you think I focus on first when shooting them? Anything really distinct you see in my photos that I could work on? You take really great cat portraits so any excersizes, assignments would be


----------



## 2WheelPhoto (Feb 2, 2012)

blackrose I peeked at your flickr and like the autumn and brent pic. Is that horse around Tampa? I have a guy always looking to shoot models on horses and has the worst of luck hiring time from any owners.


----------



## Overread (Feb 2, 2012)

blackrose89 said:


> I am getting a DSLR next week thankfully! So that's a step forward. So in your opinion will this be a good focus and cheaper (cheaper, not saying I don't have to invest at all) to start out with then say full out people portraits or *gulp* weddings?



I think you'll find what you need in terms of gear for portraits of people is going to be nigh on the same as for pets - that is if you want to be able to control your lighting and your shots and produce a repeatable product that people want to buy. Also remember its not just a "cheaper than" option - working with pets requires that you have skills to work with a variety of pets/animals to get the shots, plus people skills to manage their owners (many will want to have pet portraits with their pets as well). 

As for weddings that is a totally separate ballgame


----------



## blackrose89 (Feb 2, 2012)

Overread said:


> Here's something - find GSGary's stuff and have a look here as well:
> Flickr: Megan Lorenz's Photostream
> 
> Those two are your benchmark. Forget the rest of the self proclaimed photographers doing pets - set those two as your target to reach. If you want to progress you've got to set a high bar and reach it otherwise you'll just be joining the legions of the average (and the average starting photo biz is dead in the water a year or less later)
> ...



Wow these are great!


----------



## ph0enix (Feb 2, 2012)

cgipson1 said:


> blackrose89 said:
> 
> 
> > but they all involve you wearing an extra small french maid costume
> ...


----------



## BlackSheep (Feb 2, 2012)

With the pet photography, depending on where you are- take a look at including horses (shows and on-site portrait work) in your scope of work. I know of several photographers in my area who make a good living with it.


----------



## blackrose89 (Feb 2, 2012)

2WheelPhoto said:


> blackrose I peeked at your flickr and like the autumn and brent pic. Is that horse around Tampa? I have a guy always looking to shoot models on horses and has the worst of luck hiring time from any owners.



No it's the davie area (south florida). But if he's ever in that area they are great models. Especially Brent.


----------



## cgipson1 (Feb 2, 2012)

blackrose89 said:


> cgipson1 said:
> 
> 
> > blackrose89 said:
> ...



Darn.. I try and start some drama.. and it gets ignored! 

Back off.. don't zoom in so much...leave some space! Basically all of the things that a lot of us repeat over and over on a daily basis... composition (read up on it!)  Exposure ( you have improved with your PnS.. but your DSLR is going to be a whole different story! Read up on it!) Lighting... Ambient, flash, whatever.. learn it! I use flash in all of my pet shots,, even the outdoor ones.. for fill, or a reflector. The ways pets move.. fast!!! and the way they like to play with stuff and chew it up (reflectors and other gear).. I find flash to be a much better solution most of the time.


----------



## LightSpeed (Feb 2, 2012)

blackrose89 said:


> Overread said:
> 
> 
> > Here's something - find GSGary's stuff and have a look here as well:
> ...



Don't say that too loud.
GsGary will appear, with his head swollen the size of a beach ball.


----------



## cgipson1 (Feb 2, 2012)

ph0enix said:


> cgipson1 said:
> 
> 
> > blackrose89 said:
> ...


----------



## Overread (Feb 2, 2012)

Horses you might want to avoid at first - for two main reasons

1) A lot of horse photography isn't going to be the close up 50mm portrait stuff, its going to be trotting and action and eventing where you'll often need a quality longer lens (70-200mm f2.8 - 200mm f2 - 135mm f2 85mm f1.8(or f1.4)) because you can't just move up close to the animal.

2) Confidence with horses (you might have this already I don't know) since whilst the owner will do most of the handling you'll also have times when you have to get up close as well - horses are not small animals and you'll need the confidence to be around and work with them before you can become a good photographer*


*note anyone can walk by a field and get a nice shot - when your a "pro" photographer you've got to turn up and get that shot every time or near enough.


----------



## blackrose89 (Feb 2, 2012)

cgipson1 said:


> blackrose89 said:
> 
> 
> > cgipson1 said:
> ...



I guess that answers the PM I sent you  I just work better when I have a specific goal in mind while I'm shooting.


----------



## BlackSheep (Feb 2, 2012)

^^^ Agreed, Override. For some reason I thought she had horse experience though.


----------



## blackrose89 (Feb 2, 2012)

Overread said:


> Horses you might want to avoid at first - for two main reasons
> 
> 1) A lot of horse photography isn't going to be the close up 50mm portrait stuff, its going to be trotting and action and eventing where you'll often need a quality longer lens (70-200mm f2.8 - 200mm f2 - 135mm f2 85mm f1.8(or f1.4)) because you can't just move up close to the animal.
> 
> ...



Yeah I have no fear of horses. I've been riding with my cousin since I was really young. My cousin has owned a lot of horses. But I'm working focused on my cats and dogs for


----------



## naptime (Feb 2, 2012)

I know what I'm dreaming about tonight. And it ain't pets.


----------



## blackrose89 (Feb 2, 2012)

BlackSheep said:


> ^^^ Agreed, Override. For some reason I thought she had horse experience though.



My first attempt at horse/people portraits




autumn and brent by blackrose1981, on Flickr




Brent by blackrose1981, on Flickr

These are awful


----------



## blackrose89 (Feb 2, 2012)

BlackSheep said:


> ^^^ Agreed, Override. For some reason I thought she had horse experience though.



I do have general experience with horses. My cousin has owned a lot. I've done a lot of trails, feedings, playing with them. When it comes to comfort that's not an issue.


----------



## Overread (Feb 2, 2012)

Well just gotta save up for that lighting and lens gear then  

But take it in steps - I can't recommend good cheap flash units (I honestly don't know the make/models) but I think a few hear use them KMH is oft talking about them and a few others use the cheap manual flashes as well to good effect.


----------



## ph0enix (Feb 2, 2012)

cgipson1 said:


> ph0enix said:
> 
> 
> > cgipson1 said:
> ...


----------



## blackrose89 (Feb 2, 2012)

cgipson1 said:


> well.. she was being honest! I wouldn't pay you take shot of my pets either, yet! (although I can think of ways I would pay you to take pictures of my pets... but they all involve you wearing an extra small french maid costume.. while you chase my cats up and down the stairs!)



I just saw your "P mode is for porn" in the other thread. Is someone's girlfriend out of town or something


----------



## ph0enix (Feb 2, 2012)

blackrose89 said:


> cgipson1 said:
> 
> 
> > well.. she was being honest! I wouldn't pay you take shot of my pets either, yet! (although I can think of ways I would pay you to take pictures of my pets... but they all involve you wearing an extra small french maid costume.. while you chase my cats up and down the stairs!)
> ...



and he's calling me a horndog!


----------



## 2WheelPhoto (Feb 2, 2012)

wow this thread is going places


----------



## blackrose89 (Feb 2, 2012)

2WheelPhoto said:


> wow this thread is going places



YES!!! One of my threads is booming andfinally in a GOOD way!!! Success!


----------



## blackrose89 (Feb 2, 2012)

Ok so any good reads you recommend on pet photography? I've been looking on amazon, but wonder if there is anything you like?


----------



## GeorgieGirl (Feb 2, 2012)

A complete and total point and shoot effort of one of one of our horses by my niece...


----------



## Overread (Feb 2, 2012)

Light Science and Magic is a good book on lighting and control.

Meanwhile I'd also say look at regular portrait photography, you're likely to find the range of books wider than for pet photography.


----------



## blackrose89 (Feb 2, 2012)

Ooh ooh if you were the owner of  squirrel would you pay for this pet portrait? 




DSCN0453 by blackrose1981, on Flickr

Just kidding LOL


----------



## blackrose89 (Feb 2, 2012)

*chirp chirp*

Funny how we got off the sex and I turned it back to the original subject everyone disappears


----------



## GeorgieGirl (Feb 2, 2012)

blackrose89 said:


> Ooh ooh if you were the owner of  squirrel would you pay for this pet portrait?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Not unless it was making ME money....


----------



## jamesbjenkins (Feb 2, 2012)

GeorgieGirl said:


> I have seen incredible pet portraits on this site and others and live.  I'm sorry that yours are not among those that I would, as a pet owner, pay for yet.



If you're going to post without even reading the OP, you might as well just sit alone in your house and talk to yourself, because you're the only one who cares what you're saying.

How rude.


----------



## katerolla (Feb 2, 2012)

they don't want to pay for these, taken with $15k worth of equipment


----------



## GeorgieGirl (Feb 2, 2012)

jamesbjenkins said:


> GeorgieGirl said:
> 
> 
> > I have seen incredible pet portraits on this site and others and live.  I'm sorry that yours are not among those that I would, as a pet owner, pay for yet.
> ...



Well you know what...I am the most intelligent person that I know...they rest of you's here...not so much...hahahahaha! Join the select clearly visible MOB on this thread....


----------



## GeorgieGirl (Feb 2, 2012)

katerolla said:


> they don't want to pay for these, taken with $15k worth of equipment



This one sure is spectcular...


----------



## blackrose89 (Feb 2, 2012)

Ok so next week I'm getting my first DSLR. What should my next goal be equipment wise?


----------



## Bossy (Feb 2, 2012)

katerolla said:


> they don't want to pay for these, taken with $15k worth of equipment



Is that sarcasm? Or are you being serious?


----------



## analog.universe (Feb 2, 2012)

blackrose89 said:


> Ok so next week I'm getting my first DSLR. What should my next goal be equipment wise?



Lighting.

Have you been to Strobist yet?  The lighting 101 section is some great information.


----------



## Overread (Feb 2, 2012)

DSLR + 50mm f1.8 lens + elcheapo manual flash unit (eg Yongo something) bug someone for a model name

beyond that what budget do you have to spend?


----------



## Bossy (Feb 2, 2012)

blackrose89 said:


> Ok so next week I'm getting my first DSLR. What should my next goal be equipment wise?



A decent prime lens, 50mm or 35mm are cheapest likely. What DSLR are you looking to get? Sometimes student financial aid will wrap some equipment up into your loan/grant if you get any assistance.


----------



## GeorgieGirl (Feb 2, 2012)

blackrose89 said:


> Ok so next week I'm getting my first DSLR. What should my next goal be equipment wise?



You need to decide what interests you the most and pursue it...You have no one breathing down your neck on what you *should* do or what you *need* to do, so you have all your dreams intact. What ever do you decide to do, do it well, the only limits are what you instill...and you conrol that.  All the Best to you in all your efforts.


----------



## ph0enix (Feb 2, 2012)

blackrose89 said:


> Ok so next week I'm getting my first DSLR. What should my next goal be equipment wise?



1. Read the manual
2. A speedlight
3. Read the manual
4. Read the manual


----------



## katerolla (Feb 2, 2012)

Bossy said:


> katerolla said:
> 
> 
> > they don't want to pay for these, taken with $15k worth of equipment
> ...



I'm Serious


blackrose

get a 50mm 1.8 only $100, great lense


----------



## LightSpeed (Feb 2, 2012)

GeorgieGirl said:


> jamesbjenkins said:
> 
> 
> > GeorgieGirl said:
> ...



*?
Vodka. It's what's fer dinner.
*


----------



## blackrose89 (Feb 2, 2012)

Overread said:


> DSLR + 50mm f1.8 lens + elcheapo manual flash unit (eg Yongo something) bug someone for a model name
> 
> beyond that what budget do you have to spend?



I don't really have a set budget. I really just need to know the "what" and decide from that what I am willing/able to spend on said item. I'm getting a Nikon D3100. $100 for a lens is a very plausible expense for me in the not too distant future after my camera.


----------



## Vtec44 (Feb 2, 2012)

A question I always ask myself, what's the difference between me and the next guy with a nice camera?


----------



## katerolla (Feb 2, 2012)

I think I might be wrong but I think the Nikon 50mm is around the $300+ mark


----------



## MTVision (Feb 2, 2012)

katerolla said:
			
		

> I think I might be wrong but I think the Nikon 50mm is around the $300+ mark



220.00 or so new. 100 if you get the manual focus one. Need af-s lenses for autofocus on the d3100


----------



## Bossy (Feb 2, 2012)

nm!


----------



## jmtonkin (Feb 2, 2012)

I purchased this book earlier this week.  I needed a new book and I knew that I wanted to work with some pets in the future.  This book does a good job discussing the necessary equipment for the job.  It talks mostly about outdoor shooting, instead of studio work.  I'd recommend this book, especially since it is on $15.01 new.


----------



## kundalini (Feb 3, 2012)

After looking at your link in the first post, I think you need to take more time to capture the essence of the pet's character. Just having an image with an animal in it won't suffice. Study hard in your classes, ask your instructor loads of questions and practice a lot.

For future equipment, I highly recommend at least a hotshoe speedlight.


















Having a good dose of patience is required IMO. Sometimes it take a while for them to cooperate........














If pet photography is your passion, then by all means go for it. While you are growing to this end, there is a lot more out there to be shooting. Don't limit yourself.

My 2¢.


----------



## Infinite_Day (Feb 3, 2012)

+1 with the 50mm - unfortunately you will have to get the slightly more expensive version or make due with manual focus. I have the 50 mm f/1.8D and I'd say it's the sharpest lens you can get for such a pittance. It won't autofocus on a D3100, alas. Pet photography is good along with nature photography to help you learn patience and timing.


----------



## CCericola (Feb 3, 2012)

Yeah, I had no desire to read this whole thread so here is my advice to the OP based on her first post. Being a professional photographer does not mean you have to start out on your own. Owning your own business is hard. Get a job with a photography studios first. You need to learn the business first, little by little build up your equipment, etc... Freelance photography should not be the beginning of your career it should be after you have experience. 

That is why I boggle at all the people that want to start a business and are asking equipment questions. You should know this already because you have been working as a photography employee. Even a school photographer will learn from their job. 

You are not ready to start a photography business right out of college. Get experience. When you have enough capital to start a business right, then you can quit your full time job and become a business owner. You can either pay your dues working for someone or fail trying to go out on your own right out of the gate.

If you don't like paperwork, sales, tax forms and insurance payments and cannot afford a business manager, get a job at a studio and leave the business stuff to the owner.


----------



## DiskoJoe (Feb 3, 2012)

Dont worry about a specialty at this point. Worry about gear. You need more gear regardless of what you choose to shoot. Start creating your arsenal a bit at a time. But if you do want to go into business I would suggest either taking some business classes or getting a business consultant to assist you. I do business consulting and you can feel free to reach out to me if needed.


----------



## Tee (Feb 3, 2012)

Online school or brick and mortar school?  Self paced or structured?


----------



## gsgary (Feb 3, 2012)

You still have a very big learning curve to come because so far you have been shooting in auto and when you get a DSLR you will have to adjust it yourself for the best results, for pet portraits your best being able to shoot with natural light and flash because there is no way a pet is going to sit in the perfect position and when you get your reflector out the dog/cat will be off


----------



## gsgary (Feb 3, 2012)

blackrose89 said:


> Ooh ooh if you were the owner of  squirrel would you pay for this pet portrait?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No it is just a snap shot, looks like it has been caught in car headlights
Would you pay for this


----------



## The_Traveler (Feb 3, 2012)

blackrose89 said:


> Ooh ooh if you were the owner of  squirrel would you pay for this pet portrait?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



If the squirrel were in the frame in a standard (even for a squirrel) position.  With the horizon close to flat and with room at the top and not too much at the bottom, it would be OK.
It's in focus, the background is OOF - if someone loves their rodent, its salable.
But it has to look intended, everything in place, even a vignette and portrait-ly or people will think it's a snap that they could do. 

Some significant amount of the effectiveness of any shot is the finishing.


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (Feb 3, 2012)

CCericola said:


> Freelance photography should not be the beginning of your career it should be after you have experience.



But, but, but...everyone has to start somewhere!


 Oh, I SEE!


This needs posted in every "Ima gonna start a business" thread!

I do have to ask if you think this applies to all the MWC's that are only looking at this for side income. They already have $$$ support, or regular jobs. 
I think this is a key difference in thinking. So many of the people that come here asking about "business" are really only going after a *paid hobby*, not really as a sole income, support yourself profession. Amiright?


----------



## CCericola (Feb 3, 2012)

Bitter Jeweler said:


> CCericola said:
> 
> 
> > Freelance photography should not be the beginning of your career it should be after you have experience.
> ...




You are correct Sir.

I went into business full time for myself after only 10 years in the business. It is scary when you say sayonara to cheap health insurance, guaranteed weekly paychecks and 401Ks and hello to Business manager fees, attorney fees, accountant fees, quarterly taxes, liability insurance. This list goes on. However, nothing is more fun then saying goodbye to your employer on your own terms.


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (Feb 3, 2012)

CCericola said:


> Bitter Jeweler said:
> 
> 
> > CCericola said:
> ...



I hear ya. I would never have gone out on my own 10 years ago, and that's already having 10 years in the field under my belt. I couldn't image how much I would have struggled, and how much longer it would have taken me to get where I am today.  I feel you shouldn't really go start a "skill" related business and expect to be successful until you are confident that your product or service can compete with the upper 25% of the competition (and expect to be very successful, and not struggle).

Doing it as a paid hobby is another story though. You are not forced to make money, since it is just "extra" money. You don't *have* to value your time the same as a real business. Your time sitting there editing photos can be looked at as just something to do instead of watching TV, so you don't really* need* to get $100-$150 an hour for your time. Calling yourself a business at that point is just using the term loosely, and in a romantic manner.


----------



## Joey_Ricard (Feb 3, 2012)

Bitter Jeweler said:


> CCericola said:
> 
> 
> > Freelance photography should not be the beginning of your career it should be after you have experience.
> ...



I hope so, because if is not the case, that is pretty sad how some people think. But I am sure there are those that have lost their minds.


----------



## Overread (Feb 3, 2012)

kundalini said:


> If pet photography is your passion, then by all means go for it. While you are growing to this end, there is a lot more out there to be shooting. Don't limit yourself.
> 
> My 2¢.



1 - Neat final photo (Esp those two at each end with the same head tilt)

2 - What happened to the cat?


----------



## 2WheelPhoto (Feb 3, 2012)

That cat in the front is the boss


----------



## Railphotog (Feb 3, 2012)

I do like the idea that many who want to start a business really mean they want a paying hobby.  That's what I've done for the past 40 or so years.  Always had my full time job with benefits, and made money "on the side" with my camera.  Worked out great for me, I've been retired from my job for 11 years now and I still enjoy photography.  Not making much if any money with the hobby these days, but now it doesn't matter.


----------



## Vtec44 (Feb 3, 2012)

Overread said:


> 2 - What happened to the cat?



The cat took that picture...


----------



## paigew (Feb 3, 2012)

Well I only got 2 pages in to this thread and I don't have time to read the rest . But I work in the pet industry, and here pet photography is HUGE. To people without kids (or kids who are grown) pets ARE children! Here is a website from one of the best know/most popular pet photogs here in Austin. I prefer this type of photography over studio type. Showing the pets in their natural element with their owners Home » Nicole Mlakar Photography &#8211; Austin, Texas Lifestyle Photographer for pets and the people who love them. good luck!


----------



## CMfromIL (Feb 3, 2012)

blackrose89 said:


> Ooh ooh if you were the owner of squirrel would you pay for this pet portrait?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No, I wouldn't pay for it. But if you are good with 'trade' I'll swap you :


----------



## punch (Feb 3, 2012)

i agree with the following:

1.  focus on your new equipment as you've said you have intentions to do.  yay!

2.  pet photography is a lucrative photography business if you do it right and find your market; there IS a market for it

3.  capture the personality of the animal... best way to make your images wonderful

This is one pet photographer that I think is just amazing:  scruffy dog photography professional lifestyle pet photographer serving Toronto and Ontario  and of course, there's sharon montrose who does it totally differently:  The Animal Print Shop | Sharon Montrose | Animal Art | Nursery Art

I'm glad everyone is taking you seriously and not acting like pervs, P.S.


----------

